# Made my camera work. :V



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

What ya'll think of this one? Worth entering?

I finally found a manual to my camera online and managed to get this rather (IMO) gorgeous shot of Lulu wiggling her way around.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome!!


She's so pretty.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

DO EEEEIT!.. She's adorable! :3


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

:shock::nicefish::thumbsup::brow::brow:mg:

Haha


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Blazer23 said:


> :shock::nicefish::thumbsup::brow::brow:mg:
> 
> Haha


lol XD
so many emotes


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Burd, what kind of camera do you have? Do you use any special lenses?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

it's a kodak 8.1mp... something. lol. no special lenses or anything like that. it's a pretty typical camera.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

What kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

wow thats an awesome shot on a gawjuss fish!..


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> What kind of lighting do you use?


lol she was on my desk in her mini tank with light coming in from the window. that's it. 

This was one of those one in a thousand lucky pictures. I can't get this kind of shot when they're not isolated, especially with my girls. They just ZOOOOOM everywhere. I'd totally be into photography if I had money to get a decent camera.


----------



## Soarjet (May 17, 2011)

Great picture!! wish I could get a decent one of my guy!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Burd said:


> lol she was on my desk in her mini tank with light coming in from the window. that's it.
> 
> This was one of those one in a thousand lucky pictures. I can't get this kind of shot when they're not isolated, especially with my girls. They just ZOOOOOM everywhere. I'd totally be into photography if I had money to get a decent camera.


I've got a decent camera as well as a decent lens... but when it comes to snappin' pix of FISH in containers, I am CLUELESS!

I love the clarity, and focus you have with your picture. 
My lens requires at least a foot an a half clearing. HOWEVER... with that distance, it picks up all the glare.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

BTW... you've got one of my favorite bettas I've seen EVER


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> BTW... you've got one of my favorite bettas I've seen EVER


I do?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> I've got a decent camera as well as a decent lens... but when it comes to snappin' pix of FISH in containers, I am CLUELESS!
> 
> I love the clarity, and focus you have with your picture.
> My lens requires at least a foot an a half clearing. HOWEVER... with that distance, it picks up all the glare.


Typically, all of my pictures that turn out well have to be taken from a foot away or more too. But when I do get a good one, it's almost never with flash. Not just because of the glare but because it reflects off of their scales and muddles their colors up. Best lit pictures I have were either on my desk with natural light or from my fluorescent bulb that's on my girl's 10 gallon. I switch it for when I need it :>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My camera takes pics that have a green/yellow color to them. Does anyone know how I can correct this? You can see what I'm talking about by looking at my avatar pic.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> My camera takes pics that have a green/yellow color to them. Does anyone know how I can correct this? You can see what I'm talking about by looking at my avatar pic.


Does your camera have a white balance setting?
Do you have a color temperature setting?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it has a white balance setting. I don't know about the color temperature.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

What is the make and model of your camera (and additional lens if you have one)

I'll see if youtube has some info about how to adjust it...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a Vivitarvivican To27. No additional lenses.


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

gorgeous looking fish, absolutely amazing


----------

